# Hi, New to all of this on Haunt Forum



## sbscrappy (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, Just signed on here and its really neat. Hope to post pics soon of our haunt. We've been doing it for many years and it gets bigger and better each year. Featured in several newspapers and we have a huge following. Trying to come up with a theme for this year but it gets harder each year to come up with something creative. Happy Haunting everyone!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sbscrappy!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and have a great time


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! If you need inspiration, you've come to the right place!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, SB. I'm sure you'll find lots of ideas here.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

I've just found the Haunt Forum, too. You'll find very creative and helpful people here. Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you should have no problem finding ideas to change up your theme here.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello! Welcome, can't wait to share!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

can't wait to see our pics!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. can't wait to see pics of your haunt!



sbscrappy said:


> Trying to come up with a theme for this year but it gets harder each year to come up with something creative. Happy Haunting everyone!


why not try and expand on the themes you already have! Awesome props can always be made better. You should get a lot of inspiration here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

